# Navy good career to see the world?



## worldtraveller (11 Aug 2007)

In joining the Navy. Would that be a good way to see the world?

Is it a good career choice for one who wants something challenging as well as a way to see the world?

Your feedback please?


----------



## ModlrMike (11 Aug 2007)

The world is mostly water... so yes.  ;D ;D 

All kidding aside, depending on the trade you pick, and the coast you end up on, you will see different parts of the world. For the Pacific Fleet, mostly Asia, South America, and western US. For the Atlantic Fleet, mostly Europe, Africa, and eastern US. There are opportunities for other port visits as well.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (11 Aug 2007)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/64837/post-598363.html#msg598363

All that is in red is what I have seen since I have been in the Navy. With quite a few return visits.


----------



## JAZZman (12 Aug 2007)

I joined the navy for this reason and believe me, you would rather go to a travel agency. For most of your time, you gonna feel to work in jail with seasick.


----------



## navymich (12 Aug 2007)

Sailing in the navy is what you make of it. Yes, there are many that get sick and find the whole experience unworthy.  But besides the trips and great ports, the experiences you gain, and the people you meet, you can't match that with too many jobs.  You become very much a family onboard (always with the siblings that you want to throw overboard too!).  As for the trips, you are never guaranteed anything spectacular, but if you stick around long enough or luck out, you're in for a great time.  And if you what to see Seattle and Vancouver over and over again, join the Naval Reserves and ask for the West Coast!


----------



## JAZZman (12 Aug 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> And if you what to see Seattle and Vancouver over and over again, join the Naval Reserves and ask for the West Coast!



Good point!
I used to be (naval) Reserve and I transfered to the Reg Force... worst idea of my life. I wanted to stay in Victoria but right after my QL3... Now I'm stock in Halifax.

In the Naval Reserve you choice your coast, your contract (for how long) and you can broke your contract anytime.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (12 Aug 2007)

JAZZman said:
			
		

> I joined the navy for this reason and believe me, you would rather go to a travel agency. For most of your time, you gonna feel to work in jail with seasick.



I guess a guy who describes himself as a naval slave on his profile isn't the best one to take advice from. I sailed West Coast when I was with the Fleet and did the following ports and countries:
Alaska: Juneau, Skagway
BC: All over Vancouver Island, the San Juan Islands, Prince Rupert, Vancouver and Queen Charlottes (Many times)
Seattle
Portland (awesome port)
California: San Diego (many times) San Francisco, Long Beach, Stockton, Eureka (seriously)
Mexico: Puerto Vairta, Mazatlan
Hawaii, Pearl Harbour (many times)
Guam
Indonesia
Singapore (twice) 
Malaysia (3 ports)
Phillipines (Manilla)
Hong Kong
Thailand (Pattya Beach)

We usually went on awesome tours that were subsidized by the ship's funds (went to a volcano in Indonesia on horse back!) or our host Navy took us to see some of the sights as well. Whenever I was on board I organized a work party to go and aid a charitable organization ashore...in Manilla we took 30 folks from HMCS Huron and painted an orphanage....that was a highlight of the trip for many who felt they were giving something to people in a third world country.
Of course if you think that having fun is rolling off the ship and stopping at your first bar...the navy isn't all that much fun....but yeah you can see the world and there are opportunities to broaden your horizons. It's not "all travel, all the time" but the opportunities come up. As Airmich (formerly Navy Mich) pointed out...the feeling of family and comradeship is second to none.
Toronto just left for a tour off Africa and Charlottetown leaves for a 6 month tour in the Arabian Gulf in the Fall.....they are going to see a lot of the world!


----------



## JAZZman (15 Aug 2007)

Good for you but its not everybody who can stay on the West Coast... specialy if you'r single (you have the last choice of posting) In foreing port, people usualy get wasted at the closest bar and eat McDo or any other American Fast Food rather than a local restaurant.

worldtraveller, you will notice soon enought what I mean by navy slave. 75% of LS and below (reg force) think like that but you wont see many in "army.ca"

If you dont have any big ambition and you want a job with good $$$ navy is for you. With your name (worldtraveller) I guess you gonna be disapointed how is to travel in the navy.

Try the Naval Reserve and if you like it, STAY IN THE NAVAL RESERVE


----------



## blacktriangle (15 Aug 2007)

You're not a sonar op are you?  ;D


----------



## NCS_Eng (15 Aug 2007)

JAZZman said:
			
		

> Good for you but its not everybody who can stay on the West Coast... specialy if you'r single (you have the last choice of posting) In foreing port, people usualy get wasted at the closest bar and eat McDo or any other American Fast Food rather than a local restaurant.



I know you are pissed off because you wanted to stay in Victoria but got Halifax, but guess what, we don't always get what we want and the needs of the forces come before your own. Furthermore the east has a lot of great port opportunities, including Europe.



> worldtraveller, you will notice soon enought what I mean by navy slave. 75% of LS and below (reg force) think like that but you wont see many in "army.ca"



While we are making up statistics I'm going to say that's wrong, only 3% of LS and below (reg force) think like that. Furthermore 95% think I'm a great guy.



> If you dont have any big ambition and you want a job with good $$$ navy is for you. With your name (worldtraveller) I guess you gonna be disapointed how is to travel in the navy.



Aside from the troll about not having any ambition, I agree with the general idea that joining the navy simply for the travel is a terrible idea. You've really got to like the job, then the travel becomes a bonus. Otherwise every time you are stuck alongside, or at sea during a fish pat, or even worse on duty in an interesting foreign port one is going to be bitter like JAZZman here.



> Try the Naval Reserve and if you like it, STAY IN THE NAVAL RESERVE



Not going to wade into a Reg Force Vs. Reserve debate, but it certainly appears that you would be better served back in the reserve.


----------



## Roy Harding (15 Aug 2007)

Worldtraveller:  I can't speak to the Navy side of things - I was a soldier.  However - Jazzman raised a couple of points that I feel MUST be addressed.

As Jazzman has said, I'm sure many sailors in foreign ports get as far as the nearest bar and McDonalds.  The same is true of soldiers on R&R in various locations.  BUT - _YOU_ don't have to be one of those sailors.  As others here have pointed out, they've been to some really exotic places.  I know in my own case, whilst many others were getting plastered on R&R I was visiting the local sites, making friends with the locals (some of whom I'm still in touch with), eating the local food, and indulging in my passion for historical architecture.  To be sure, I would join my fellows for the occasional drunken shenanigan - BUT I didn't spend the majority of my time doing so.

Others here can better advise you regarding Regular or Reserve Naval service, and the benefits of each.  As a soldier, I can tell you that every unit (and I assume every ship's company) has someone like Jazzman.  No matter how much fun YOU'RE having, HE's got to tell you how lousy everything is, why you shouldn't be having fun, and why you won't have fun in the future.  Take these folks with a grain elevator load of salt.  There is SOMETIMES SOME truth to what they have to say.

Jazzman:  As I used to say to troops who consistently displayed the same mopery and sullenness that you are displaying here:  You don't have to do this - just sign here:  http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/015-02_e.asp

Good luck to you worldtraveller.


Roy


----------



## JAZZman (15 Aug 2007)

NCS_Eng said:
			
		

> While we are making up statistics I'm going to say that's wrong, only 3% of LS and below (reg force) think like that. Furthermore 95% think I'm a great guy.


Yeah right, said by a Lieutnant (Navy)... maybe 95% of stewards who serve you are but they dont represent verry well the other NCM



			
				Roy Harding said:
			
		

> Worldtraveller:  I can't speak to the Navy side of things - I was a soldier.


A "ground" unit and a ship is totally different and I know you can't understand that


----------



## navymich (15 Aug 2007)

JAZZman said:
			
		

> Yeah right, said by a Lieutnant (Navy)... maybe 95% of stewards who serve you are but they dont represent verry well the other NCM



First of all, there is a rule on these forums about use of rank.  Second of all, nice show of disrespect, regardless of rank or not!  I think it ties in quite well with another active discussion that is currently being held regarding the navy.




			
				JAZZman said:
			
		

> A "ground" unit and a ship is totally different and I know you can't understand that



Mr. Harding began his post with "I can't speak to the Navy side of things - I was a soldier".  He stated RIGHT THERE that he was not an expert on it.  He then proceeded to compare things that ARE similar between all elements.  Respect his knowledge of such things, you don't need to point out the obvious which he has already stated!


I have one word for you "disgruntled".  I don't know what trade you are now in the reg force (I did read through some of your last posts, but not all the way back), but I notice that you were once a reserve navcomm.  I can tell you right now that if you stepped one foot into my CCR with an attitude and mouth like that, the only talking would be one-sided on my part.  Welcome to the military.  Not everyone gets exactly what they want.  But if this is where you want to be, you suck it up and carry on and make the best of what you have.  If you show yourself to be good at your job, respect those that work with you, and put up with any hardships that you perceive you have, maybe your wishes might be better answered.  If you're not willing to do that, then find something better to do with your time and let people that want to be here enjoy THEIR time without you being the dark cloud.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (15 Aug 2007)

jazzman said:
			
		

> Good for you but its not everybody who can stay on the West Coast... specialy if you'r single (you have the last choice of posting) In foreing port, people usualy get wasted at the closest bar and eat McDo or any other American Fast Food rather than a local restaurant.
> 
> worldtraveller, you will notice soon enought what I mean by navy slave. 75% of LS and below (reg force) think like that but you wont see many in "army.ca"
> 
> ...



Love to know what scientific poll you took to gauge the opinions of NCMS. I talk to a lot of NCMs and I don't hear those kinds of opinions expressed by 75% or them. I'm East coast now and presently in a shore billet. We just had a ship leave for a huge trip to the coast of Africa with NATO and another leaving in the Fall for an extended mission. Since I've been here we've constantly had a ship on NATO (Iroquois had 23 ports of call on her deployment and Athabaskan had a lot too). If you choose to go and get wasted at a bar or just chill at McDs then you are wasting an opportunity to see a different part of the world. The folks that came with me to paint the orphanage in the Phillipines felt a great sense of accomplishment and giving back after that little excursion. I think the comment about ambition is what the psychologists call "projection". I know a lot of NCMs with a lot of ambition who are making a great career in the Navy....sorry you haven't found your niche here.


----------



## TN2IC (15 Aug 2007)

Jazzman... you make it what you want it to be.

                 I found some postings to be "crappy" until I looked onto the brighter side. Just bucket up and soldier on. I"ll visit you and you can call me pongo all day if you wish. 

Regards,
TN2IC



Edit to run spell check. I don't trust my spelling.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (16 Aug 2007)

jazzman said:
			
		

> A "ground" unit and a ship is totally different and I know you can't understand that



No...but I can understand it...having been in both and guess what proncess suck it up or get out. You are doing no one here on this forum or your subordinates any favours by poisoning something you don't get. :


----------



## Navy_Blue (18 Aug 2007)

Well here is my 2cents on the original question.  

I joined as a Component transfer from the Res Army in 2002.  In the past 5ish years I have seen the west coast of Canada and a whole lot of Europe and the some of the Med and Mideast.  Unlike some people I have been Lucky in some cases and in others proactive.  I found my own way on ships that were sailing.  I've seen a lot and met a lot of great people.  If all you can do is moan about where you get posted or cry about another fish pat then you wont do well.  If you look at it as an interesting career choice that allows you to do things some people will never imagine.  Make the most out of every posting and task you will excel and yes most likely see the world.  I was just posted to Subs and it was a shock for me but I have found if you go where the ride takes you things can work out and you may have fun.  

I still can't believe they pay me to do this.


----------



## navymich (18 Aug 2007)

Navy_Blue said:
			
		

> I still can't believe they pay me to do this.



I always thought that too, when I was still Navy.  Especially up in Alaska passing the cruise ships.  Seeing the same things (and usually more) that they do, and thinking of how much they pay for their trip.  Sure, we have to work on ours, but it's a small price to pay for what you get to see and do.


----------



## NavyGunnerRTD (23 Aug 2007)

It has been said here, don't take a job in the Navy just for travel...you will be disappointed. Take a job that interests you and the travel becomes a perk. I thought I had seen a lot of the world in my 23 years in the Navy but now that I am in my 2nd career I travel (and see) a lot more than I ever did in the navy.

What you need to keep in mind is that Ships stop at Naval ports and need to pay (usually) for that port time. Therefore, you don't often hit resorts or even remotely nice areas. Also, with terrorism and such, a lot of what once used to be good ports are now closed.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (23 Aug 2007)

It depends on what you make of a port....there has been some pretty crppy ports I have been to but they ended up being the funnest.


----------



## lotion (7 Sep 2007)

You don't travel like the old days that's for sure!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (10 Sep 2007)

lotion said:
			
		

> You don't travel like the old days that's for sure!



Were you around in the old days to compare it?


----------



## jollyjacktar (14 Sep 2007)

Ex-D, he does have a point.... we don't seem to sail as much as we did when I first came over to the Navy.  The budget needs of the CF has changed and there is less to go around.  It used to be common to have fleet ops on a "regular" basis, but it seems to be a rare event nowadays.  

That being said, when we do sail there are still great places to see and experience.  As others have commented, the life is what you make of it.  If you want to have a negative outlook like our young west coaster, life will indeed suck.  Perhaps because he is so damn disgruntled he only attracts like minded people.  There are always whingers and bitchers in every unit, but BS on the percentage he claims.  And yes, Sonny, I am from the lower decks.  I am always amazed at those who are in the Navy and don't wish to sail.  That is what it is all about for christsakes.  Do your self and your shipmates a favour and get the hell out of the Reg Force.  Your a drag on morale. :crybaby:


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (14 Sep 2007)

JJT, I think it depends on what ship you are on...some never seem to sail, others seem to never stop. I could never complain of the ports I have been to (well some) and I have talked to some of the old salts that were in the Navy during the hey days and our port visits are nothing to sneeze at.

Considering Mr Lotion had S/Lt as his rank when I posted my above comment and has since changed it to Capt, I am very curious as to where he has sailed and what his naval experience has been.


----------



## jollyjacktar (14 Sep 2007)

Ex-D, I agree some ships do seem to see better ports/trips than others.  Always has done and always will be.  My point was that the whole family does not seem to go for a Sunday drive as often or like we used to.  It used to be regular like clockwork, from Jan to Mar we were all down South for CaribfleetOps.  Those kind of trips was my point.  The way of doing business has changed for various reasons.

I have always enjoyed the ports I have visited.  Some more than others.  But if I did have a wish, it would be to see different ports than some of the old haunts we keep returning to.  Norfolk, for instance.  The old familiar is great, but some spice now and then is good too such as a Fleet-week somewhere.


----------



## navymich (14 Sep 2007)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> I have talked to some of the _old salts _ that were in the Navy during the hey days and our port visits are nothing to sneeze at.



What's with calling me names??  




			
				jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> ...but some spice now and then is good too such as a Fleet-week somewhere.



They need to add some spice to those as well.  Portland Rose Festival is not even close to what it used to be!  I agree with what you say about the same "old haunts".  Seattle is to west as Norfolk is to you guys.


----------



## jollyjacktar (14 Sep 2007)

Now I have only had the pleasure of attending one Fleet Week to date.  I understand the NYC has the best on this coast.  Mine was in Fort Lauderdale.  Unlike most of my time in the mob it was nice to be somewhere where the civilians appreciated those of us in uniform.  But then the Yanks always have loved their servicemen/women more than here.

The same old haunts do get bloody boring for sure.  Just ask any Army type of the excitement of Wainwright, Suffield or the like.  Don't get me wrong, it is nice to get out of Dodge from time to time and go down South, but there are so many places you can go into and hang  your hat for a day or two.  Maybe I was spoiled by my first foreign port which was Old San Juan, PR.  A good first port....


----------

